#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Best Alternatives Payment Gateways for PayPal

## Bhavya

PayPal is the most use and popular payment gateway because it has solid invoicing, payment processing and reporting tools which allows easy payment accepting for the products and services. People become so used to PayPal but there are many alternatives for PayPal which offer better customer service with lower rates.

*These are some of the best alternatives for PayPal*


PayoneerGoogle PayAmazon PayTransferWiseSkrill2CheckoutStripeBraintreeAuthorize.NetIntuitDwolla


Guys in the above list which is your favourite payment gateway?

----------

